# moon shadow



## litchi

Hello!

"The big ship cast a moon shadow on the water"

what's exactly this "moon shadow"? Is it the shadow on the water of the boat?


----------



## hunternet

"le grand navire renvoie sur l'eau l'ombre de la lune" ?Il semble qu'il s'agit de l'ombre de la lune sur l'eau, ce qui est curieux...

Ou alors "l'ombre lunaire du navire se reflète sur l'eau" ? mmmh...


----------



## Suehil

Yes. The shadow cast by the moon, not the sun.


----------



## litchi

ok, but it still is the boat's shadow, isn't it?


----------



## Zhorg

pour moi c'est le reflet de la lune dans l'eau


----------



## hunternet

litchi said:


> ok, but it still is the boat's shadow, isn't it?



. Oui je pense que tu as raison Litchi, il s'agit de "a moon shadow" donc c'est probablement l'ombre du bateau qui est renvoyée sur l'eau grâce à la lune.


----------



## litchi

C'est ce que je pensais aussi au début mais après je me suis posé deux question:

pourquoi "shadow" ? et comment le bateau pourrait-il refléter la lune?


----------



## Suehil

The shadow of the boat on the water, cast by the moon.  If it were just 'shadow', then it would be the shadow of the boat cast by the sun, 'moon shadow' means that it is moonlight.


----------



## Outsider

litchi said:


> ok, but it still is the boat's shadow, isn't it?


Naturally. The boat could hardly cast any other shadow.


----------



## pieanne

La lune reflète le bateau sur l'eau might do it (it's as little precise as the original)


----------



## archijacq

une tache d'ombre (cf. éclipse)


----------



## broglet

litchi said:


> C'est ce que je pensais aussi au début mais après je me suis posé deux question:
> 
> pourquoi "shadow" ? et comment le bateau pourrait-il refléter la lune?


'moon shadow' n'est pas de l'anglais normal; c'est un peu poétique (on ne parle pas d'un 'sun shadow' donc pourquoi d'un 'moon shadow'?)
ce qu'il veut dire ici est probablement "Le grand navire projète une ombre sur la surface de l'eau (qui est illuminée par la lune)" - il ne s'agit pas d'un reflet, ni du bateau ni de la lune!


----------



## litchi

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord Broglet.
D'ailleurs j'ai retiré la lune de ma traduction car le texte y faisait encore allusion un peu plus loin.

Ma trad finale est la suivante:

"La silhouette du grand bateau jetait une ombre à la surface de l'eau."


----------



## hunternet

litchi said:


> Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord Broglet.
> D'ailleurs j'ai retiré la lune de ma traduction car le texte y faisait encore allusion un peu plus loin.
> 
> Ma trad finale est la suivante:
> 
> "La silhouette du grand bateau jetait une ombre à la surface de l'eau."



pourquoi ne pas rajouter quelque part "au clair de lune" ? Ou alors se conformer à la trad d'archijacq qui voit une tache d'ombre (forme de la lune) ?

mais bon elle est très bien cette trad finale.


----------



## litchi

J'ai préféré ne pas ajouter la lune dans cette phrase car, comme je le disais tout à l'heure, la phrase suivante y fait allusion. ça risquait de faire beaucoup.

Maintenant, pour ce qui est de la tache d'ombre de la forme de la lune, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible qu'un bateau projète l'ombre de la lune...
La seule ombre de la lune qu'on puisse voir c'est lorsqu'elle passe devant le soleil...(éclipse). On ne la verra donc jamais - j'espère que je ne dis pas de bêtise là  - à la surface de quoi que ce soit sur terre.


----------



## broglet

litchi said:


> J'ai préféré ne pas ajouter la lune dans cette phrase car, comme je le disais tout à l'heure, la phrase suivante y fait allusion. ça risquait de faire beaucoup.
> 
> Maintenant, pour ce qui est de la tache d'ombre de la forme de la lune, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible qu'un bateau projète l'ombre de la lune...
> La seule ombre de la lune qu'on puisse voir c'est lorsqu'elle passe devant le soleil...(éclipse). On ne la verra donc jamais - j'espère que je ne dis pas de bêtise là  - à la surface de quoi que ce soit sur terre Mais si! Pendant une éclipse solaire on voit l'ombre de la lune à la surface de la terre! Et ça, c'est une vraie 'moon shadow'!!


----------



## litchi

Exact! Je savais bien que je disais une bêtise!...


----------



## Cath.S.

_La lune projetait sur l'eau l'ombre du grand navire._


----------



## crossreference

Ou bien, "Au clair de lune, l'ombre du grand navire se projetait sur l'eau."


----------



## xtrasystole

Suehil said:


> The shadow of the boat on the water, cast by the moon.  If it were just 'shadow', then it would be the shadow of the boat cast by the sun, 'moon shadow' means that it is moonlight.





broglet said:


> 'moon shadow' n'est pas de l'anglais normal; c'est un peu poétique (on ne parle pas d'un 'sun shadow' donc pourquoi d'un 'moon shadow'?)


D'après tout ce qui a été dit, je pense que le terme français technique pour _'moon shadow'_ est _'ombre lunaire'_ (par opposition à _'ombre solaire'_). Et ce n'est pas davantage du français "normal" que _'moon shadow'_ n'est de l'anglais "normal". Les termes me semblent assez équivalents. 

How do you feel about: 
_'Le grand navire projetait __sur l'eau [sur les eaux] __une ombre lunaire'?_

Also, this moon shadow thing makes me think of the Mike Oldfield song 'Moonlight Shadow' (for the  older of us who might remember it...)


----------



## Cath.S.

xtrasystole said:
			
		

> How do you feel about:
> _'Le grand navire projetait __sur l'eau [sur les eaux] __une ombre lunaire'?_


 
Just the way I would feel if I read :
_'Le grand navire projetait sur l'eau [sur les eaux] une ombre solaire._


----------



## xtrasystole

Well, wouldn't this be a better translation:
_'Le grand navire projetait __sur l'eau *son* __ombre lunaire'_?

(makes me think I can see it...)


----------



## broglet

xtrasystole said:


> How do you feel about:
> _'Le grand navire projetait __sur l'eau [sur les eaux] __une ombre lunaire'?_


excellent - but take care not to confuse it with A_mbre Lunaire_ which is used to protect you from moonburn


----------



## Amda Zako

If the night and the moonlight is evident from the context:

Le navire jetait une ombre sur la mer scintillante.

btw navire is already big, so grand navire would be BIG


----------



## Teafrog

A shadow is always cast by shining any light on any object. This light could be from the sun (usual thing) or a street lamp, a candle, the moonlight, etc. (even something as weak as a match…).
A moon shadow is merely a cast shadow of an object by the moonlight…




egueule said:


> _La lune projetait sur l'eau l'ombre du grand navire._


 clear, concise and to the point, imo.


xtrasystole said:


> Well, wouldn't this be a better translation:
> _'Le grand navire projetait __sur l'eau *son* __ombre lunaire'_?


 C'est beau la poésie


----------



## Cath.S.

xtrasystole said:


> Well, wouldn't this be a better translation:
> _'Le grand navire projetait __sur l'eau *son* __ombre lunaire'_?
> 
> (makes me think I can see it...)


Bien mieux !


----------



## xtrasystole

Teafrog said:


> A shadow is always cast by shining any light on any object


Well, not always. In operating rooms, the surgical lamp is designed to provide shadow-free lighting (the lamp is a multi-source lighting device) for the clear visualization of the operating field.


----------



## crossreference

Et "Moon Shadow" de Cat Stevens.


----------



## Teafrog

xtrasystole said:


> Well, not always. In operating rooms, the surgical lamp is designed to provide shadow-free lighting (the lamp is a multi-source lighting device) for the clear visualization of the operating field.


Mmmh, as you say, "the lamp is a multi-source", so each shadow seems to be canceled by another light. But should you would care to use a light-meter and measure the luminosity of the lit area, you will notice a change in readings, showing dips where the (very soft) shadows are. You can also soften a light by placing a 'soft box' (a diffuser) over the source of light. The result will give you a very soft shadow - but a shadow nonetheless. Another trick is to use a very big lightsourse and 'wrap' the light around the subject, creating an extremely soft shadow (hardly noticeable) at the base and rear of the object.
Trust me, every light source creates a shadow; you can manipulate the light to soften these shadows to varying degrees, even bounce (reflect) the light back into the shadow area with a white board (or whatever) to minimise the harshness of the light. It's a law of physics: a light always creates a shadow


----------



## Suehil

I am tempted to start chatting with Teafrog about actual shadows and perceived shadows but we will get deleted.  I am, however, interested in the French translation of 'shadow-free light' (Perceived, Teafrog!)


----------



## xtrasystole

Teafrog said:


> every light source creates a shadow


I guess it all depends on what the definition of 'light source' is (the lamp itself or its elements?) 
But Ok, let's say you are right... 

En français, on parle de _'lumière sans ombres'_ ou _'lumière sans ombres portées'_ ou _'éclairage sans ombres'_. 

Dans une salle d'opération (bloc opératoire chirurgical), la lampe spéciale qui diffuse une lumière sans ombres pour éclairer le champ opératoire, est appelée _'un scialytique'_. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe un terme analogue en anglais (à part _'surgical lamp'_, me semble t'il).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Avant qu'on en arrive à la transformée de Fourier spatiale de la source dans le plan focal du dispositif -
_La silhouette du navire découpait le reflet de la lune sur l'eau
_


----------



## broglet

JeanDeSponde said:


> Avant qu'on en arrive à la transformée de Fourier spatiale de la source dans le plan focal du dispositif -
> _La silhouette du navire découpait le reflet de la lune sur l'eau_


On est maintenant un peu loin de la question originale mais, dépendant des positions de la lune, de la navire et de l'observateur, c'est possible que bien qu'il y aie une ombre du navire il n'y a ni silhouette du navire ni reflet de la lune.


----------

